# Grenades



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

My son and his freinds are making a WWII movie. I whooped up a few grenades for the boys to use as props.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, Bean...bad memories...but cool...

I can figger out how ya did the 'kraut' grenade..but how'd ja come up with the 'pineapples'??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Those really look real. Good job!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I turned the basic shape with the lateral groves on the lathe. the longitudinal groves were cut with a wood chisel and a small hammer. The top where the pin and clip are was round coming off of the lathe. I cut it to shape on the bandsaw. The pin and ring are store bought and insert into a hole. The clip is a piece of flat aluminum attached with a couple of screws. 

If I ever make another, I'll take some play-by-play photos.

The young fm n are big time history buffs. Everyone that went to Galv Bay's for the get-together met my son. The film will surely honor the "Greatest Generation", the one that sacrificed everything to defeat the Axis powers.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Way to go dad........really authentic looking.
If his friends are like your son I think this will be a very fine film.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a cool project. Those look really good.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow...those look real! Good job and a interesting project. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Actually, I thought "no way those pinapples are something you made with wood". I'm impressed, those look great. Was your son the young man turning at the lathe? He was a good kid and he seemed to pay close attention to others and was very polite. Fine young man.
Was this your son?


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks SK, that was my Son. He is a great young man. Very polite.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I was very impressed with his enthusiasm with working around all the old folks that was there. He looked like he had a good time also. Fine young man he certainly is.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

so real, make sure no one has them in their car lol atf called, roads shut down, big investigtion....fbi deployed...cnn and fox news shows up...


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Bill, you are exactly right. He won't be taking them to school!


----------

